# TRIPLE TAIL ON THE FLY



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

Thought you guys might like to see a recent triple tail caught in Rockport on the fly. I used a fly tied by the infamous Rosario Martinez at IFLY the Anglers Edge in Houston, Texas which was a rattling shrimp fly.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

That must have been a blast on fly! How long did it take you to get it out of the structure? 

Late,
Cox


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*the fight*

The fight lasted less than five minutes. He chased the fly out away from the channel marker he was under and i just kept him comming towards the boat. :cheers:


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

any kin to Rooster Collins???


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one!!! Congrats!!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*Record?*

FYI: it is my understanding that there is no Texas Fly Fishing record currently for a triple tail

According to TPWD website:

There is no fly rod record for tripletail
The largest tripletail record was caught in Matagorda Bay on conventional tackle
it was 30+ lbs
Based on this alone, you have a new fly rod record should you choose to claim it - did you photo it on a measuring stick? did you release it?

I know this isn't IGFA, but Texas has a records program so why not do it for fun? Just thought you should know


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

oooops - all of the above depends on whether the fish was photographed on any type of certified scale 

if you did get a weight and happened to take a picture of that you can send the scale off to be certified and still claim the record

sorry - guess i spoke too soon


----------

